# Limited echo prior to stress echo



## mfanning (May 21, 2009)

Hi - 

I am looking for opinions on this issue.

If a physician performs a limited echo to determine if a patient has good "echo windows" (i.e. will the image be clear) in anticipation of a full stress echo to be done on another day, can we bill for that limited echo?

I am hearing opinions on both sides.

Thanks!

Maryann, CPC


----------



## deeva456 (May 22, 2009)

If the doctor is doing a limited echo just to access "echo windows" to prepare for a stress echo at a later date, then no he should not bill for it. This brings up the question;  Is it medically necessary to do a limited echo prior to a stress echo? if the answer is no, then do not bill for it.


----------

